# Ugly heat press "box" on shirt



## Pinkoma.Com (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi, I started my own little t-shirt company about two months ago, and have been working out a lot of kinks since then. One thing that really bothers me is that my heat press (a bottom-of-the-line JetPress) leaves a noticable "box" on my shirts when I press with the recommended temp settings (15 sec @ 375F w/ firm pressure). It's an outline that looks a little glossier than the rest of the shirt under the right light. On some shirts, it seems to wash-out a little, with others, it remains noticable after many washes. I thought that maybe at this high temp, the polyester constituents of the portion of the shirt pressed melt. I press JetWear Dark paper onto Hanes 50/50 shirts. I've avoided this ,for the most part, by lowering the temp to about 300-340F, but I worry that this will compromise the quality of the transfer. Has anyone else had this problem? Any recommendations?

Thanks,
Anthony


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

I have never experienced what you are talking about. Maybe you should try putting a teflon sheet ontop of the shirt in the heat press. You might also consider buying 100% cotton t-shirts, if it is indeed the fabric that is melting.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

I'd suggest using a hot peel paper like The Transjet II (aka Magic Jet). If you're using opaque paper for dark shirts, it WILL look a little glossy and be of only moderate quality; even the best opaque papers are not very good IMO.


----------



## Pinkoma.Com (Aug 12, 2005)

Twinge said:


> I'd suggest using a hot peel paper like The Transjet II (aka Magic Jet). If you're using opaque paper for dark shirts, it WILL look a little glossy and be of only moderate quality; even the best opaque papers are not very good IMO.


There's no opaque material involved in Transjet II? Also, I tried the paper from bestblanks.com, and I hated it. It had a very heavy 'hand'. The image seemed to be 1/16in. off the shirt. It was ugly. How is the hand on the Transjet?

Thanks


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

Transjet paper is rough when you put it on, but after you wash the shirt, it goes away, and looks and feels almost like sceen printing. The imprint does not come off the shirt at all, as you are describing. Transjet does not make opaque transfers. I have never used opaque transfers, but have only heard bad things about them.


----------



## triplebtees (Jun 3, 2005)

I am still having a similar problem, but like they said it mostly washes out after the first wash. I've learned to live with it, and it seems i was the only one noticing, everyone i showed it to said it was fine, and that they didn't see anything. I guess it is us just trying to be perfect.


----------



## TJLewis (Jul 26, 2005)

I had same problem printing sublimation tee's here in the UK. The noticable box was caused by the surface of the 50/50 shirt melting slightly thus giving a shiny look. After many months experimenting with different papers, covering the surface, lowering temps/pressure and so on I have given up completely. I only press onto 100% cotton now and no longer sublimate clothing.


----------



## lonelyworld (Oct 6, 2009)

I think I know what youre talking about, Im kind of new to this..
but i seen a youtube video where they cut out the design on paper then heat pressed it. 

Otherwise.. your heatpress may be too hot and could be melting the fibres in the shirt causing the square.


----------



## maddog (Jun 15, 2009)

teflon deflects/rejects 30% of the heat


----------

